# Exotic Mammal Party



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

EKF Party 2009 

The members of Exotic Keepers Forum are having an informal party at my place on Saturday 26th September from 2pm onwards.

Any exotic mammal enthusiasts welcome. You can bring along an animal. GPR, Raccoons, Coati and Skunks are already on the guest list .

You don't have to bring an animal if you just fancy coming for a knees up and to meet everyone.

It is a BBQ party with food & drinks included in the ticket price.

Tickets are £8 or £5 for children (under 3's free).
PM me for details if you want to post payment or you can pay by PayPal to [email protected]

More Info at: • View topic - EKF Party 2009 Tickets On Sale!!!


Hope to see you there :no1:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> EKF Party 2009
> 
> The members of Exotic Keepers Forum are having an informal party at my place on Saturday 26th September from 2pm onwards.
> 
> ...


Oreo and Mimi will be there, on their best behaviour!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh!! Fun!!  Maybe post of sugar glider forums, as well? Will see about us coming... But we would have to bring a puppy along. Would that be ok? Not very exotic, I know, but we can't leave him all day.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Of COURSE it would be ok!!!!!!! :flrt:

So long as I get first dibs on puppy cuddles LOL


Will post on SGF to see if anyone else on there fancies a meet up over a burger n' a beer :2thumb:

Sallie - hope you guys got your tickets ok : victory:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, then we'll be coming  Our friend gets married the day before, so we may be worse for wear, but it's all good *lol*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yay :2thumb:

The animal guest list is now skunks, GPR, raccoons, coatimundi and a puppy :no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* Diesel won't know what to do with himself!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Sallie - hope you guys got your tickets ok : victory:


Yes we got them thank you:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
Sounds like a great guest list:flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Is this JUST mammals? :lol2:


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

so far away... monkey boy would love to come and help everyone with their food!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Is this JUST mammals? :lol2:


Why? you want to bring a rep?

Its more of a Meet really (an excuse to meet up and yabber on about our animals LOL)


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

lizard queen said:


> so far away... monkey boy would love to come and help everyone with their food!


 
Oh go on its only an hour and a half ish! :lol2:

You could always stay over if you dont fancy driving back the same day


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeh come on Lizard Queen :2thumb:

We are 3.5 hours away and hopefuly going :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It's about an hour and a half from us... Would love to see you guys again, Neil and Debra


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well i would LOVE to come but im VERY far away. lol Hope its a blast though!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Why? you want to bring a rep?
> 
> Its more of a Meet really (an excuse to meet up and yabber on about our animals LOL)



Nope, one of my mates (the rabbit one :lol:  ) saw it on EKF and wondered about taking Todd the harris hawk, he will be out of moult and in need of a confidence boost to help him a long, so a meet would be pretty good for him. He is usually friendly and will let people mess with him, but just wondered really.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

arghhhhhhhhhhhh OMG :mf_dribble:

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease ask her to bring him! LOL

We really really really want a HH and have been researching the possibility of getting one in the future but its not looking good (

I dont thing we can commit to one aswell as our current collection but I would really love to meet one. 

You should come to! Be good to meet you :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll tell her then :lol2:

I'll try make it, might be out all day at a b-day party though so will have to see!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yeah but whatever time you get back we will still be sat around the campfire singing about drunken sailor's (while the animals sit with their paws over their ears :lol2: )


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump for anyone who hasnt seen this - tickets still available.

Don't miss the first ever EKF Party! 


Exciting animals, music, BBQ, alcohol, bonfire, carlycharlie dancing the Jig. All included :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

why are things like this so far away lol would love to see all the stunning animals and meet you lot


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I know (


If we all lived in Australia though we would probably think Edinburgh to the Midlands was a spit away LOL


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

lol

its just crap theres nothing exciting ever happens up here


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

You'll have to do the Northern Exotic Keepers Party :no1:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> You'll have to do the Northern Exotic Keepers Party :no1:


The scottish keepers are always saying they'll get together, never happens though! It nearly did once but i think everyone just forgot. :lol2:

Think we may just have to fork out on train tickets to come meet you English keepers instead.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

daikenkai said:


> The scottish keepers are always saying they'll get together, never happens though! It nearly did once but i think everyone just forgot. :lol2:
> 
> Think we may just have to fork out on train tickets to come meet you English keepers instead.


lol if it was poss i would


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Exciting animals, music, BBQ, alcohol, bonfire, carlycharlie dancing the Jig. All included :2thumb:


 
EH what :gasp: not now chuck I need a hip replacement :lol2::lol2: and besides I will be driving so VERY sober & 200% unlikely to even tap my toes to the music :whistling2:


----------



## STOpossum (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think I've posted on this part of the forum & I'm pretty new anyway but I can't believe you're so close to us...would we be welcome? 

Can't afford tickets until...just over a week I think as there are sooooo many of us. 

Wouldn't be able to bring an animal though, our STO is not at all friendly. Hopefully seeing some of the other animals will convince hubby we really NEED them!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> EH what :gasp: not now chuck I need a hip replacement :lol2::lol2: and besides I will be driving so VERY sober & 200% unlikely to even tap my toes to the music :whistling2:


 :rotfl:



STOpossum said:


> I don't think I've posted on this part of the forum & I'm pretty new anyway but I can't believe you're so close to us...would we be welcome?
> 
> !


 
100million% yes of course!!!!!!! Anyone and everyone interested in exotic mammals are more than welcome. Its so cool you are so local!! Where are you? Stourbridge? We are on the edge of Kiddy, by Cookley.


Seriously folks, don't be shy. there are loads of people coming who don't know anyone. Some people might know me but don't know anyone else so don't feel awkward just get over here on 26th! It'll be fun : victory:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Are tickets still available for this?

We'd love to come, and bring Rokee - I think Meeka would cause a bit too much Chaos.
I'll get Mrs Raccoon to sort out the fundage.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, tickets still available : victory:

oooo all the raccoons are going to have so much fun! :lol2:

I can't wait, hurry up Saturday 26th!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Got my ticket and ready to party!!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Still need to order my tickets...


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

You can get them on the door if you dont get chance to send payment etc. . . or should I say 'on the gate' lol

Just drop me a line if you need directions or anything x


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do  Might be easier for us to get them at the gate (*giggles*)


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Pouchie, 

Not sure if someone called Michelle Rhodes has messaged you yet but she is very keen on going, will let her know your on here and tell her you can get tickets on the gate, she will definitly be bringing a raccoon or two aswell. She is the lady who is setting up the British '**** Society.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Cool. I will check back on this thread although don't visit RFUK much so if anyone can't get me just send a pm and I'll see it : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Last Bump for anyone who hasnt seen this.

The exotic mammal Meet is this Saturday everyone is welcome, just pm for details : victory:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> Last Bump for anyone who hasnt seen this.
> 
> The exotic mammal Meet is this Saturday everyone is welcome, just pm for details : victory:


Sounds like it will be a great day. May be Tatty and I will get to a meet at some stage:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

For those who missed the Meet - there are a few photos at the end of this thread:

• View topic - OTHER EVENTS: EKF Meet 2009


I hope I haven't got to wait til the next one to meet Monty Coati again :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

